# Wahoo and a lot more



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*Wahoo and a lot more*_
Many decade ago Captain Wilson Hubbard initiated trolling on a head boat. Different? Yes! But very popular and productive:



Today the Florida Fisherman ll has re-defined the art of trolling from a head boat:



Outriggers on a head boat. Now that's serious about trolling.

In Central Florida once we close in on depths of 200+ feet be ready for the fight of a lifetime.

Did you know that Wahoo have been clocked approaching 60 miles per hour? And they are strong, very strong.:







July 2, 2021, Craig, a pharmacist by trade, is proud, very proud:



July 9, 2021, Craig is ready for an encore:


The mighty Wahoo is so BIG, so fast, two gaffs are needed:





Want to learn Crag's secret?

Listen closely 18:10 minutes into the following video:










Bet you did not know that the all-tackle record Wahoo, was caught by a woman.

On July 29, 2005, Sara Hayward, fishing out of Cabo San Lucas Mexico, out-fought a 184# Wahoo.

Craig is putting on a one man show for us.

One of the best eating fish to ever swim, the Scamp Grouper:



My first experience with Hubbard's Marina was in 1976 on the Florida Fisherman l:



The fishing was good, very good. But no better than today. 

The Mangrove & Vermilion Snapper fishing was, is, very good. However, we had absolutely NO American Red Snapper. You could go for years without seeing a single ARS.

Now, once you pass 100+ feet, Red Snapper are often the dominate fish of the reef:













These over-night long range Head boat trips can produce huge catches of fish. Equally important is the people we meet. Friends Larry & Estelle love to challenge the creatures of the deep:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Estelle, that's one heck of a Porgy:



Thank you Estelle, we learned out lesson well:



In 1976 the Gag Grouper fishing was excellent.

It still is:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This is our Florida. Want to catch Wahoo or Kings? 

The choice is yours:



May be a 'little' difficult finding 'all day King Fishing' for $10.00.

Late Saturday evening. We have been fishing for a very long time:



Back at the dock:



Nothing like coming home in the money:



In 1976 I was part of 'loading-the-dock.' 

Today I see the same thing with an added bonus, the American Red Snapper:



The fishing was good, very good. But no better than today.





credits:

IGFA

Hubbard's Marina

Microsoft BING


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

No White Snapper on this trip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Not this time. Hopefully next!


----------

